# Is It Ever Ok For A Man To Hit A Woman: If She Hits Him First?



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

If a woman hits a man first, and he hit her back is that acceptable?

Was in an argurment with some of my friends over this. Just want to hear some views.


----------



## bball4life (Mar 19, 2011)

A slap is acceptable but a punch is not...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it's okay if she's hitting him over and over and won't stop...then it's just a defensive thing. But if it's just a one time thing, then...it's probably not okay.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

bball4life said:


> A slap is acceptable but a punch is not...


Shocking!!!!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm personally all about not hitting at all. It's a huge turn off, regardless of who's doing it.

I don't think anyone should be punching people. But I kind of agree with the above: if I slap a guy, I can probably expect something similar in return. I could hardly use my being female as an excuse, given that I slapped him first. 

I have never, and don't ever plan on, punching anyone though. That's just me.


----------



## bball4life (Mar 19, 2011)

G girl said:


> Shocking!!!!


It's called a b*tch slap.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

A reasonable level of self-defence is fine, but anything beyond that is excessive. A man can usually defend himself from slaps without having to actually hit back. If her hitting does get out of control, then hitting back would be acceptable.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

P.S. - remember ladies, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I've seen police punch women straight in the face and call it justice.
Beat with bats ect. and the women never had weapons and werent even hittin back.

Dont think its ever right unless they tryin to kill you. There are other ways without throwin the 5th


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

It's not really okay for anybody to hit anybody...:um


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes but not so hard


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> It's not really okay for anybody to hit anybody...:um


This.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

bball4life said:


> It's called a b*tch slap.


:no:no:no


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

bball4life said:


> It's called a b*tch slap.


ROFL

And I'd say, sure why not? I was taught women were equal to men in all respects. I'd definitely get physically violent with a guy if he hit me first. Women get the same treatment. Women obsess over their looks, so I'd probably punch her in the nose. Give her a crooked one to remember me by.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No it's not acceptable, wtf? Even in self defense, you can usually subdue someone without hitting them.

Guys who hit their girlfriends are disgusting. I don't care if she hit him first.

Woman-on-man violence isn't acceptable either, but to me, man-on-woman violence is on a whole other level.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A man is usually bigger and can restrain the girl who's hitting him. He should avoid hitting back at all costs. Ideally, nobody would be physically attacking anyone.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

laura024 said:


> A man is usually bigger and can restrain the girl who's hitting him. He should avoid hitting back at all costs.


A lot of guys are bigger than me, that doesn't mean I can hit them and expect them to not retaliate.

And I doubt a lot of people would sympathize if I picked a fight with one.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

it's a fine line to try to walk. i think if i were a guy and a girl was hitting me shamelessly unafraid because she thinks i won't hit her back- i would push her away hard enough that she could tell she was testing my self-restraint (aka enough to scare her into realizing the situation she's putting herself in), and in the end we both know who generally wins, so hopefully she'd be smart enough to knock it off. ...if she keeps hitting you like this then you should leave her cause she's an idiot/jerk.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

If you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen. Sorry ladies, if you hit expect to get hit.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

^^I agree, but if you CAN resist the urge to hit a woman that'd probably be for the best, legally speaking.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Why is it ok for the girl to hit a guy in the first place? That's what I want to know. Physical violence by either party will only make things worse.

But to answer the question I agree with those who said the girl could probably simply be restrained. If not and attacking continues then hair pulling, biting, low blows, and yes punching....it's all fair game. :lol


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

who said it was ok for a girl to hit a guy?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Not all women are the delicate little flowers that traditional male/female stereotypes cling on to. Women are capable of some seriously brutal violence. They can be extremely aggressive. If you get slapped then no,it isn't the right response. But if you get attacked by a drunk or aggressive girl hell-bent on hurting you, then yes, it is OK to hit a woman back, as long as the situation calls for it. Because no, sometimes they cannot be restrained immediately and without violence. That's simply the reality of it. 

I saw two teenage girls punch and kick and stomp a guy in a sickening, relentless attack one new years eve. He was covered in blood and they didn't stop. Me and my friend approached to stop them but the cops beat us there. But sure as hell I would have struck them back if they struck me while trying to stop them beating this guy to near death.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

G girl said:


> If a woman hits a man first, and he hit her back is that acceptable?


Oh, no, a gentleman would never hit a lady. He'd simply sit there and allow her to beat him to death with a cast iron frying pan if she sees fit to do so. To raise his hand to a woman would be most ungentlemanly.

Ugh! Of course, anybody, regardless of gender, has every right to defend themself.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

I've seen women fighting outside bars/clubs....they aren't little weaklings. Its some scary s**t. I've known a girl who constantly hit her boyf when they argued and he just took it and never hit her back (because he didn't believe in hitting women) and one time she really hurt his face and he had to go hospital. And one time, when he did defend himself by pushing her away, she claimed he'd really hurt her and bruised her arms! And I somewhat resent being women being called the weaker sex so....


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Only if it's a life threatening situation, like if she goes at you with a knife. Self defence is perfectly reasonable. If it's just a little hit, a man usually has enough physical power to stop a woman from hitting him, you don't need to hit her back. Not that I think it's ok for women to hit men for no good reason, I'm against meaningless violence.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

If it's self-defense, then I suppose it's okay. But to hit back just because you are angry is wrong. A slap followed by a punch knock-out would be unacceptable use of force in my opinion.

But women can hit hard too, so it's hard to say without knowing the specifics.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I remember once some scientist was talking about fighting in wolves and he said the males fight more often but the females are more likely to cause serious wounds. A lot of what I see is like that, when women do fight they try to mutilate your face with a fork or something.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Depending on the situation then of course. If some big black woman is trying to take you out or some crazy woman is coming at you with a weapon to beat you down then you do whatever you can to to protect yourself. Though I'm sure there are some daft nice guys that would stand there and die so everyone could say how lovely he was when he's being buried. Ugh LOL.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I remember a thread like this when I started posting here. My answer is the same - YES, if she hits him first, he has the right to hit back. Your partner is bigger and stronger than you? Then don't hit in the first place. It's called common sense


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I once saw a couple walking down the road outside a shop...they were clearly having an argument about something..She kept hitting him hard on the arm and chest...she was yelling "Go on hit me back, hit me back"..But he said "I can't because you're a girl"..

If I was him I would of slapped her so hard....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Growing up in an abusive family has left me with a very short fuse when it comes to a man hitting a woman. I can't stand it. It takes all my small change not to interfere when i see a stranger grabbing his wife/girlfriend/kids by the wrist. I don't know what i would do if i saw a guy hit a woman in front of me...my guess is, i would lose it and get myself in a heap of trouble. 

Anyway. I would never hit a woman unless she came at me with something sharp enough to kill me. And even then i would probably hit her in the stomach or something to stun her long enough to take away the weapon from her hands.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I dislike violent people, don't care if it's a man or a woman. If they think settling an argument is by slapping, hitting, kicking w/e, they deserve to be left! Just walk away.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

No.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

If a girl is kicking my *** you best believe I'd hit the girl or push her really hard. Some girls are really strong. What gives the right for a girl to kick my *** and injure me without me defending myself? Screw that. Only if she is overpowering me and kicking my *** though. If she slaps me or hits me and is much weaker than me I'd do nothing but probably max push her depending on the situation, and thinking about it now I'd probably still feel bad about it. I'm not an abusive person but I believe in defending myself from injury. I'd really scare the girl bad though if she slaps me or hits me because that's just messed up man. I'd call the cops or do w/e I could do get her in trouble because that's BS.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

G girl said:


> Shocking!!!!


Well, what did you expect asking a question to a mass of people? Not everyone is going to say the same thing....

As I recall, girls in elementary hitting guys in their junk and slapping boys (including me). They thought it was cute. Granted, some guys played along as if it was funny (wth?). How would oyu like if guys were going around punching you in your sensitive areas because they thought it was acceptable? That stuff is wrong, period. The worst part is I sincerely believe some full grown women still have this mentality as if it is OK to do that to men just because they are women. BS. I've seen it before with adults.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

LALoner said:


> I remember once some scientist was talking about fighting in wolves and he said the males fight more often but the females are more likely to cause serious wounds. A lot of what I see is like that, when women do fight they try to mutilate your face with a fork or something.


Funny you say that. My friend got in a fight with some guy and the guy's girlfriend starting hitting him in the head with her stiletto, got him right between the eyes and he didn't even push her back or anything. I've only got one good eye and if someone was trying to blind me you bet I'm gonna hit back, male or female.



veron said:


> I remember a thread like this when I started posting here. My answer is the same - YES, if she hits him first, he has the right to hit back. Your partner is bigger and stronger than you? Then don't hit in the first place. It's called common sense


You're are smart one.

No one should be hitting each other in the first place. 
The thing is if you hit a woman, even in self defense, you're likely to get ****ed up by the law or by white knights running to save the damsel in distress.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess it depends, but i cant imagine myself hitting my imaginary gf, no matter what the situation would be like.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

If it was a fight and she was just continually hitting the man, yes. If it was just a slap or something hell no.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Self-defense is always acceptable. Initiation of violence never is. Hitting someone in self-defense would be my last option, I would just try to leave the situation if possible. I would not be in relationship with a violent person, or would end it if I found out they are violent.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Do women want to be treated equally as men?


Too many women want to have their cake and eat it to. They want to be liberated/independent when it benefits them and be treated chivalrous when it benefits them.


That said, if a man hits back in self-defense, he is still going to jail.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> Do women want to be treated equally as men?


Of course not. Whatever gave you that idea?

Equality + Privileges > Equality


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

If they are the same size and if it's called for - sure. But if it's like...a giant 280 lb guy vs a 130 lb lady I don't think so. But what if it's a giant 280 lb lady vs a 130 tiny guy?


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

it's absolutely not okay for a woman to hit a man or a man to hit a woman (excluding self-defense of course). I do think it's ridiculous to suggest that it's somehow okay for women to hit men but not vice versa. I actually kind of resent that generalization--is it based on the assumption that all men are stronger than women? because let me tell you, I work out and I think I could hold my ground against plenty of guys out there... 

but yeah, if you're gonna hit someone it's only reasonable to expect that they might hit back, regardless of your sex.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

mcmuffinme said:


> who said it was ok for a girl to hit a guy?


No one in particular, but in many shows and movies it has been an acceptable response when the woman is insulted or angry. Plus I have seen it happen many (probably a dozen or more) times at bars. And in every instance the guy just takes it, because apparently in our society it is ok and it is the man's fault for upsetting her enough to hit him. That's what I was getting at.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

MojoCrunch said:


> If they are the same size and if it's called for - sure. But if it's like...a giant 280 lb guy vs a 130 lb lady I don't think so. But what if it's a giant 280 lb lady vs a 130 tiny guy?


I would say that is wrong. But at the same time, a 280lb man verse a 130lbs man seems to be more acceptable in society than a man verse a woman! What's up with that?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless you are in physical danger, no. Even when there is potential physical danger it would be better to try to restrain them than start hitting. However I don't think a woman should hit a man except out of self defense either except maybe a few really extreme cases. There are a few times that my psychotic ex was so out of line with verbal abuse towards me, my sister, and her friends that I debated smacking him. An argument no matter how heated shouldn't lead to either person hitting. That's like the ultimate communication breakdown and the relationship should probably be ended right there.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

If you would hit back if some guy hit your first, then by all means you should hit back if some girl decides to hit you.

But if you're normally the walk-away type, don't hit a girl back just to make a point or because you have a better chance at winning. That's just lame.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

What about preemptive strikes? 

Like, if British intelligence provided you with reports that your wife/girlfriend was buying yellowcake uranium from Nigeria.

Then it'd be ok, right? 

What if you and a coalition of your friends launched the preemptive strike? Still good?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

If she starts it then I think he has no reason not to at least slap her or shove her a little but how hard depends on the size of the girl and the guy...If she's a skinny little girl and he's all jacked then a small shove should be enough and there should be no fist punching or anything...Some girls are huge though and those can go hardcore sometimes...But there _should_ be no hitting anyways.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> But what if it's a giant 280 lb lady vs a 130 tiny guy?


Now that's entertainment!

Anyways, I think hitting would be a last resort, if a guy wants to stop a girl beating him up he should try intimidating her by pushing away etc. first. (After trying to talk ofc).

Also, go for the knees!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> Do women want to be treated equally as men?
> 
> Too many women want to have their cake and eat it to. They want to be liberated/independent when it benefits them and be treated chivalrous when it benefits them.
> 
> That said, if a man hits back in self-defense, he is still going to jail.


This.

I'd like to think that I wouldn't have to hit a girl. If I was bigger than her and she was trying to attack me I'd probably just try to shove her away. However, if another guy hits a girl who was provoking him and harassing him I wouldn't really have a problem. She's just asking for it. I saw on a tv show where a woman leaves her husband, whilst taking their baby. Before she leaves, she describes her sexual affairs with another man and mocking her husband's ineptitude in the bed room. He slaps her across the face pretty damn hard. I'd probably do the same too if I was in his position.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Rixy said:


> This. However, if another guy hits a girl who was provoking him and harassing him I wouldn't really have a problem. She's just asking for it.


I beg to differ. I've been in this situation where I yelled at a guy but that was because he was involved in getting over $500 of mine stolen. I had every right to b*tch that piece of **** out and he decided to put his hands on me and mash my face into a wall. So I was asking for it? No. If I were to attack him (though he was like 100 lbs heavier than me so it's definitely not a balanced fight) and cause some damage he would have the right to hit me back in self defense. But hitting a woman or ANYONE for that matter because they said some **** to you that got you all butthurt is plain low and pathetic. No excuses. You have the option to ignore.

By the way I would not compare slapping to full blown hitting and causing some serious damage.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

rednosereindeer said:


> If you would hit back if some guy hit your first, then by all means you should hit back if some girl decides to hit you.
> 
> But if you're normally the walk-away type, don't hit a girl back just to make a point or because you have a better chance at winning. That's just lame.


Agreed.



MojoCrunch said:


> I beg to differ. I've been in this situation where I yelled at a guy but that was because he was involved in getting over $500 of mine stolen. I had every right to b*tch that piece of **** out and he decided to put his hands on me and mash my face into a wall. So I was asking for it? No. If I were to attack him (though he was like 100 lbs heavier than me so it's definitely not a balanced fight) and cause some damage he would have the right to hit me back in self defense. But hitting a woman or ANYONE for that matter because they said some **** to you that got you all butthurt is plain low and pathetic. No excuses. You have the option to ignore.
> 
> By the way I would not compare slapping to full blown hitting and causing some serious damage.


Yeah, I think it would depend on the situation.

I mean, if a woman half my size were to open hand slap me in the face? I'd probably be more embarrassed than angry. Maybe even a little turned on. But a woman of a bigger size and stature, who wound up and socked me with a closed first? I don't think I'd take too kindly to that.

Still not sure how I'd react, though. I'm defiantly not the jump-up-and-fight type. Pulling out fisticuffs would be more of a last resort, self defense type of thing for me.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

No hitting anyone except to defend yourself is a real good rule. Women striking men is usally a domestic deal or an alcohol deal, or both. There ought to be a way to get around hitting her under those related or drunken situations.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Nah, I don't think it's acceptable at all. I mean an open handed slap maybe (in the direst of situations)!? but a full on right/left hook/jab could do serious damage, unless she was like 300lbs and then I'd probably just jog away to safety.


----------



## SeverelyShyandQuiet (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, if she hit you first. Hitting depends, on how hard, what she hits you or hit you with.) How hard you hit her, depends on what she hit you with.
If weapon is used sure. Nothing used to hit with, a soft slap behind the hands should be fine. Try not hit to hard if not necessary. If a minor slap by her, may not be justified in hitting a woman. Punching (if not necessary do not punch) can hurt her more(fine if it is truly self defense)(frowned upon by a prosecutor, if they believe it wasn't self defense.) Only have to worry about this if it ended up in the courts.



It's another story, if she is using a weapon.You will need some other way to defend yourself. Need some strategy when a weapon is in hand. Depends on the weapon gun, knife or anything big or hard.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

stopitidontlikeit said:


> Well, like when that prostitute bit the tongue of the sham wow guy, he had to hit her to get her off of him or else she would have bitten his tongue off. So in self defense in cases like that, it's ok.


lol, ill keep that in mind


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

MojoCrunch said:


> But what if it's a giant 280 lb lady vs a 130 tiny guy?


He would need a BFG.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> I beg to differ. I've been in this situation where I yelled at a guy but that was because he was involved in getting over $500 of mine stolen. I had every right to b*tch that piece of **** out and he decided to put his hands on me and mash my face into a wall. So I was asking for it? No. If I were to attack him (though he was like 100 lbs heavier than me so it's definitely not a balanced fight) and cause some damage he would have the right to hit me back in self defense. But hitting a woman or ANYONE for that matter because they said some **** to you that got you all butthurt is plain low and pathetic. No excuses. You have the option to ignore.
> 
> By the way I would not compare slapping to full blown hitting and causing some serious damage.


I think we're picturing different contexts. I'm thinking of a girl purposely bullying a guy for no particular reason. I should have clarified at lot more in my statement, I was rather vague.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My opinion, as unpopular as it will be: If a women viciously hits a guy I don't see a big problem with the guy hitting the woman back. I realize women are usually weaker and smaller than men, but if someone hits me I have no problem with hitting them back, particularly if they started the altercation. I think it's pretty weak to automatically write off hitting a women because it is taboo. Now I don't think I'd ever pick a fight with a woman, and NEVER (in my right mind I wouldn't) would I act on the impulse to hit someone, woman, man or donkey, but.... it seems a man can't hit a woman because we've built it into this end of the world scenario, and I think it's ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

This thread reminded me of this.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> This thread reminded me of this.


Dude, if I did that to that cop I would totally have ran the f*** out of there right after and not care if I got arrested. You can SMELL that slap coming back! :eek It stings.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

mcmuffinme said:


> who said it was ok for a girl to hit a guy?


 this


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

In other words, yes it is okay to hit a woman if we're talking about fair play here.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Logan X said:


> He would need a BFG.


x) Yeah, what about us 130lb guys?!

No, but seriously. Nobody should be hitting anyone. I would only hit a woman if she was trying to axe murder me or something...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

laura024 said:


> A man is usually bigger and can restrain the girl who's hitting him. He should avoid hitting back at all costs. Ideally, nobody would be physically attacking anyone.


I AGREE! The only exception may be if it were a huge/fat/muscular woman up against a teeny tiny scrawny guy... but still, I'd disagree with it. If she's hitting him, he probably done something stupid to deserve it anyway! Otherwise, why would she be doing it? Unless she's just a bad person...and in that case he needs to get the **** away from her anyway.
My ex husband punched me in the nose and I tried to punch him back. But of course since he was stronger than me...he held me back, I couldn't.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> My ex husband punched me in the nose and I tried to punch him back. But of course since he was stronger than me...he held me back, I couldn't.


Who threw the first punch?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

VanDamMan said:


> Who threw the first punch?


Him. I never got to punch back


----------



## earworm (Apr 20, 2011)

i dont think its ok for a man to hit a woman just because she hit him sometimes woman loose there temper and snap the same as men now if she was doing it because she could do it and get away it and was just doing it for enjoyment and the man done nothing wrong then its ok ..i beat my ex girlfriend up before because she was a total ***** she ****ed all my mates behind my back and called me names behind my back and talked bad about me behind my back even while she was ****ing them in bed (a lot of people told me) she used to try her best to make me angry by calling me names me and **** like that so one day i completely lost it and bet the crap out of her...im not ashamed of myself and i dont regret it the only thing i regret is not giving her a worser beating i should have left her in hospital with broken bones some women deserve it if you ask me... i would never hit an innocent woman do thats wrong only *****es that deserve it


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

All this "women are weaker" stuff is nonsense. I'm pretty slender. And I doubt anybody would have any sympathy if I picked a fight with a dude 50lbs heavier than me.

This "oh plz restrain the poor dear instead of rearranging her face" is just a cultural hangup. If someone lays a hand on you, they should realize that there are serious consequences to it. Man or woman. You let them go once, they'll continue taking liberties.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I have seen this question asked on other forums but have never seen 
*'Is it Ok For A Woman To Hit A Man: If He Hits Her First?'*

Why is this? :stu


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

mrbojangles said:


> This thread reminded me of this.


You slap a cop in the face.... with a camera right there.... what do you expect? He really should of arrested her and charged her with assaulting a police officer. If all she got was a slap she got off light.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sure. Anyone can hit anyone. If I deserved it, then I deserved it.

However, if all people restrained from punching one another, that would be really nice.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

I do not see any reason to hit a girl hard if my life is not in danger. I get the whole equality thing but the law is usually going to side with the female. It would be hard to prove you didnt use excessive force if she hit you first then you broke her nose or something. Honestly if a girl was hitting me in the face i'd put her in this, its easy to do and effective!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

D11 said:


> I have seen this question asked on other forums but have never seen
> *'Is it Ok For A Woman To Hit A Man: If He Hits Her First?'*
> 
> Why is this? :stu


Because it's not really worthy of discussion, everyone will unanimously answer yes.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

heroin said:


> Because it's not really worthy of discussion, everyone will unanimously answer yes.


Riiight. After she picks herself and her teeth off the floor. :um


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Ideally nobody would be hitting anybody. That being said, if you are attacked you have the right to defend yourself- regardless of your attacker's gender.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

D11 said:


> Riiight. After she picks herself and her teeth off the floor. :um


Nooooooooo dont punch her in the mouth.... youll mess up your hand!!


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Lots of interesting points of view. But to the OP, why did you post this in the first place? Did this happen to someone you know or to one of your friends or just for discussion sake?

From what I gather, girls don't usually go around hitting guys who are bigger than them (if she is the stronger one then this is a different story) - abusive females will usually play mind games rather than be physical abusive unless they are clearly the dominant one physically or they know for a fact that their man won't fight back because it is "ungentlemanly."

I know I'm going to get a lot of flack for this but I would guess the guy probably had it coming. 

If on the other hand, she truly was just being a bully and hit the guy for no reason, the guy should accordingly to defend himself, but should simply restrain the other person if at all possible. This is completely regardless of gender - gender makes no difference - it simply has to do with what the danger factor is and whether the person can be restrained or not.

And of course this is a very unhealthy relationship/acquaintance/whatever it is. And whoever is the one being bullied, whether it is the guy or the girl, needs to get out immediately.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> No it's not acceptable, wtf? Even in self defense, you can usually subdue someone without hitting them.
> 
> Guys who hit their girlfriends are disgusting. I don't care if she hit him first.
> 
> Woman-on-man violence isn't acceptable either, but to me, man-on-woman violence is on a whole other level.


Exactly. Only in the most bonkers circumstances can it be justified: As in, girl runs at you with knife, and you have to knock it away from her while dialing 911 because she's nuts.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

D11 said:


> Riiight. After she picks herself and her teeth off the floor. :um


They're tough. These women things, I hear.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VanDamMan said:


> Do women want to be treated equally as men?
> 
> Too many women want to have their cake and eat it to. They want to be liberated/independent when it benefits them and be treated chivalrous when it benefits them.


I too find great irony & hypocrisy in that. I'm told women can be cops, combat soldiers, and firefighters as just a few examples of "manly" jobs that should be open to women. And I agree. I just find it odd that gals who can be cops need a man to open a car door on a date. "Sorry, chief, the suspect got away. I would have chased him, but no male officer was available to open the door of my squad car."


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am 100% against a man hitting a woman other than self defence. If it was a life threatening situation, then it's only human nature to fight back regardless of who is attacking you.

In an argument, if the woman hits then the man should be a man and take it. Generally I don't think a woman would have a reason to slap a man other than unfaithfulness, then a man should expect a slap from his hurting spouse/partner.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, but let's not forget persistent emotional abuse or possible physical abuse.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Him. I never got to punch back


 I don't think your situation qualifies for this scenario. Guy was a jerk, period.



Rasputin_1 said:


>


The solution to a woman hitting a man is to have man hug and kiss another man? Do they have to cut their hair like marines also?


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

you don't hit a woman period:no:sus I'd just dodge the hits and GTFO


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no hitting


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

A woman should not be surprised if she gets hit if she starts attacking the man. However, I would greatly lose respect for the man involved in this.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> A woman should not be surprised if she gets hit if she starts attacking the man. However, I would greatly lose respect for the man involved in this.


Would you actually lose more respect for the person (in this case a man) defending himself than the initiator of the violence? If so I honestly can't understand such thinking.

I don't think this subject is that difficult. Self-defense = ok. Initiation of violence = not ok. It's called the non-aggression principle.

Of course there are nuances just like in life in general. I don't think it would ever be okay for anyone to violently attack someone just in the name of self-defense unless their life was seriously in danger. If someone hits you once or something, just try to calm down the situation, or leave if that's not possible.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no hitting


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

leonardess said:


> no hitting


You said that already. 

I definitely agree with you about this as a general rule. Hitting is a no-no. But I'm just curious. Do you mean you wouldn't defend yourself against any violence, ever, if it meant you would have to hit someone? AKA 100% pacifism.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

whenever I post in this thread, it goes away! If you don't stop posting, I swear to god I'll slap you!

(joking)


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Deathinmusic said:


> Would you actually lose more respect for the person (in this case a man) defending himself than the initiator of the violence? If so I honestly can't understand such thinking.
> 
> I don't think this subject is that difficult. Self-defense = ok. Initiation of violence = not ok. It's called the non-aggression principle.
> 
> Of course there are nuances just like in life in general. I don't think it would ever be okay for anyone to violently attack someone just in the name of self-defense unless their life was seriously in danger. If someone hits you once or something, just try to calm down the situation, or leave if that's not possible.


There's a difference between accidentally elbowing someone while restraining them or slapping or other obvious self-defense moves, and someone getting punched and immediately throwing a left hook to the face in return. I suppose it depends on the strength and fighting skill of the people involved.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I'm with everyone who sees women just as capable of causing bodily harm as men because I've known women who fight better than some men!

A slap and I'd walk away but as soon as she reached for the fry pan I'd punch and kick her into unconsciousness.....or die tryin'!


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

After I seen my post I thought maybe I was a little harsh in my response. But then I remembered.........

Google Katherine Knight and see what happens when a man walks away from a woman with evil intent:afr


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

TBH I just see it as hitting a person not gender, although I am against hitting children because they have squishy heads. I don't *want* to hit anyone, but if I hit a man it is to injure him, so I don't see how it would be any different to a woman. How about you can hit a woman, but only with half the force that you felt you would have used if you were hitting a man? That sounds pretty damn fair to me.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

It's a situational thing..

Situation A - she is bigger than him or she has a weapon = Beat her *** down and/or run for your life

B - she is smaller than you = Restrain her as much as possible and attempt to walk away

B version 2 - She is smaller than you and has been following you attempting to scream at you and punch you for over 5 minutes walking behind you down the street for example and you cannot get to your car/cab/bus transit or whatever your doing immediately and she wont let off = First attempt to intimdated her by getting close to her face and screaming in it and warn her you will **** her up if she continues.... If shes dumb enough to continue punch her LIGHTLY anywhere but in the face so she gets intimidated and ****s off accordingly or you brawl

Sorry if anyone is offended but thats my morale on that... if im being a psycho a guy should be able to hit me at some point... girls dont get immunity in order to treat a guy theyre mad at like a piece of ****


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I too find great irony & hypocrisy in that. I'm told women can be cops, combat soldiers, and firefighters as just a few examples of "manly" jobs that should be open to women. And I agree. I just find it odd that gals who can be cops need a man to open a car door on a date. "Sorry, chief, the suspect got away. I would have chased him, but no male officer was available to open the door of my squad car."


Lol
Yeah i agree with you.. you can read my post in here if u want to see my response on the hitting thing. i feel like gender aside the rules on hitting deal with size matters mainly in it + the amount of provocation.. i wouldnt beat anything up thats smaller than me if i could help it thats pathetic.. anyone who immediately gets a thrill out of doing that and being the big guy/girl has an extremely weak ego.. but now im getting off topic lol :teeth


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

No man should ever hit a women unless the women continues to hit the man and the shots are damaging, in this case the man would need to defend himself or suffer injury. OR you can man up and walk away. If women slaps a man, if he deserved it or not, is not grounds for the man to hit back. Like i said if the women continues the assult and starts hurting you thats when your can defend yourself and knock her out COLD.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it should only be acceptable to hit a woman in a sexual capacity (spanking, slapping, Pinching, Hair pulling etc), And then only if she is willing and enjoying it.

I was hit repeatedly by a 15 year old female welding a 4 foot fence post, Because i hit her brother (14) because he was acting like a complete prat with his group of friends and swinging a bicycle lock and chain in my face. I kept telling him to stop being an idiot, But wouldn't listen. Btw, I was 16 at the time. He actually managed to hit me with the lock and chain, So i knocked him to the floor. The group that had now gathered around us started say you better go, His sister is on her way down, And she ain't best pleased (< cleaned up). I waited till she came down (To explain what had happened), But someone handed her the fence post and she just kept swinging it at me until she was too tired to carry on, Then dropped it. I walked away with a sore, bruised head and shoulders.

Trooper


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

No, Never.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Only in self defense.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

him: no. absolutely not. 
me: why? 
him: I just can't.
me: but why? there must be a reason.
him: I don't hit women. that's what I believe: you just. don't. hit. a. woman. 
him: unless..... she hits me first!
me: blah blah blah
him: blather, blah, spew...
me: and furthermore blah blah blah
him: blah etc etc etc.

(10 minutes later)

me: so........ what would it take to get you to spank me? what if I do this? 
(pokes his arm with finger)
me: what about this?
(slaps his arm)
me: what about THIS? 
(punches his arm) 
me: what if I threw this dinner plate at you LIKE A FRISBEE

(((((((((((( (((((((( ((((( ((( (( WHANGGG )) ))) ))))) )))))))) ))))))))))))


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

leonardess said:


> him: no. absolutely not.
> me: why?
> him: I just can't.
> me: but why? there must be a reason.
> ...


Haha Lovely lol!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

leonardess said:


> him: no. absolutely not.
> me: why?
> him: I just can't.
> me: but why? there must be a reason.
> ...


whoa now, i'd hear that "what would i take you to spank me" thing and go to town with that!

her: what would it take you to spank me?
me: (taken back!)......
me: hm...(bright idea!)
her: well?
me: ok, just keep doing what your doing.. just don't kick my ***...im not into fetish...:b:teeth


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

It's never okay for anyone to hit anyone.
It's called assault for a reason.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trooper said:


> I think it should only be acceptable to hit a woman in a sexual capacity (spanking, slapping, Pinching, Hair pulling etc), And then only if she is willing and enjoying it.
> 
> I was hit repeatedly by a 15 year old female welding a 4 foot fence post, Because i hit her brother (14) because he was acting like a complete prat with his group of friends and swinging a bicycle lock and chain in my face. I kept telling him to stop being an idiot, But wouldn't listen. Btw, I was 16 at the time. He actually managed to hit me with the lock and chain, So i knocked him to the floor. The group that had now gathered around us started say you better go, His sister is on her way down, And she ain't best pleased (< cleaned up). I waited till she came down (To explain what had happened), But someone handed her the fence post and she just kept swinging it at me until she was too tired to carry on, Then dropped it. I walked away with a sore, bruised head and shoulders.
> 
> Trooper


Yeah see thats where I would have to draw the line.... If you are hitting me with something that could easily knock me unconscious, im fighting back. One hit in the right spot of your head with something like that could even kill you.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Rasputin_1 said:


> Yeah see thats where I would have to draw the line.... If you are hitting me with something that could easily knock me unconscious, im fighting back. One hit in the right spot of your head with something like that could even kill you.


The thing is, I have never hit a woman, And don't think i ever could, Even when pushed to the limit. I have seen women hit by men loads of times before, And every time i have seen this happen i have been disgusted, Sickened to the stomach, And even hurt by watching something like this happen, It just isn't right. I may contemplate restraining a woman if i think my life was in danger, But that would really depend on the circumstances at the time, Such as the reasons for her attacking me in the first place etc.

Trooper


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

G girl said:


> If a woman hits a man first, and he hit her back is that acceptable?


 I think so. A person should never hit another person UNLESS they don't mind being hit back. I personally probably wouldn't hit her back unless it hurt really bad or broke something.

Or in other words, if you hit someone, you're giving them permission to hit you back no matter if you're a male or a female. Don't want to get hit? Don't hit people.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I am on anti-psychotics. Keep that in mind when you try to irritate me.


----------



## onetruth (May 19, 2011)

Shauna The Dead said:


> If she's hitting him, he probably done something stupid to deserve it anyway! Otherwise, why would she be doing it?


This is disgusting. There is never a good reason to hit a man. Just like there is no good reason to hit a woman.

Men are also good kind people, treat them with the same respect you have for yourselves.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Double standards, Shauna. 

If a man hit a woman, did she do something to deserve it?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

No it's not, unless she has a weapon maybe, even then best to disarm and restrain or leave the situation if you can.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

No. Don't lower yourself to that level. If someone hits you, that's them, deal with it another way.


----------



## FedorGOAT (May 21, 2011)

I've been hit by a girl once. She slapped me across the face and I just sat there like wtf? Get out of my house. I would never hit a girl back if it was just a slap. Any man who does is a coward. 

It's a totally different thing if she slaps you continuously, then you need to use restraint I suppose. If she starts punching you and you can't grab an armand restrain, you gotta do what you gotta do to protect yourself.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> Do women want to be treated equally as men?
> 
> Too many women want to have their cake and eat it to. They want to be liberated/independent when it benefits them and be treated chivalrous when it benefits them.
> 
> That said, if a man hits back in self-defense, he is still going to jail.


I can see where you're coming from, if women and men are to be considered equal, then in cases like these they should be treated equally. You shouldn't be able to pick and choose the advantages from the disadvantages of being equal. Besides, that would no longer be equal. You can't have both chivalry and equality... that's not how it works.

Personally, if I hit a guy, I'd expect to be hit back.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

*As long as there are witnesses !*

*As long as there are witnesses present to see the woman hit you first.*

*If there are no witnesses, get away from her as fast as you can, and get into an open area with people.*

*Because remember, once you reach court, you're already wrong.*


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

What if the woman has manlier and stronger arms than you and strikes first. 

What can you do?


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

No because its most likely to settle.If it got out of control the best thing would be to hold her down or something.

And if she can kick your arse well, just run away haha.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes. If the woman requests a little of it during sex.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

I say it's wrong for any physically dominant person to use unreasonable force against a weaker person PERIOD, regardless of whether it's a man-on-woman or woman-on-man combat. Sure there are biological differences between the sexes, but that doesn't mean a fit woman should be allowed to incapacitate a smaller man when restraint would've been sufficient.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

390 said:


> I say it's wrong for any physically dominant person to use unreasonable force against a weaker person PERIOD, regardless of whether it's a man-on-woman or woman-on-man combat. Sure there are biological differences between the sexes, but that doesn't mean a fit woman should be allowed to incapacitate a smaller man when restraint would've been sufficient.


The thing is, This isn't always apparent at first glance, Or even in the initial stages of a fight, Argument etc. As even someone of very small stature can have pretty amazing strength or fighting abilities when pushed far enough. Size or even strength is no guarantee of a persons abilities to defend themselves or fend off an attacker.

Trooper


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

No, it's still not OK! A real man could stop a woman from beating his *** without ever striking her once.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Trooper said:


> The thing is, This isn't always apparent at first glance, Or even in the initial stages of a fight, Argument etc. As even someone of very small stature can have pretty amazing strength or fighting abilities when pushed far enough. Size or even strength is no guarantee of a persons abilities to defend themselves or fend off an attacker.
> 
> Trooper


That's true. My point was that a person's sex, in some cases, is irrelevant. Like you said a petite girl could have a black belt in Karate and take up street fighting as a hobby, but that doesn't make it OK for her to hit a man unless it is absolutely necessary for her own protection or for the protection of someone else (as an experienced fighter she will know when it is necessary). The only issue I have is with the wording of the question, the use of the words "man" and "woman". I'm not saying that this is the general opinion that I'm hearing from people here, but to me, the wording of the question has a subtle implication that it is OK for a woman to hit a man but not vice versa. Again I'm not making a statement about the opinion of the OP, this is just the feeling I get when a person's sex is brought into the question.

I think I stand with most people here when I say it's wrong to hurt anyone period, unless it is absolutely necessary for your own safety or for the safety of others. I believe in pacifism.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Woman think they can say and do things to men and get away with it just because of the old _you can't hit woman rule_, well I say that's BS a lot of woman deserve to have their heads punched in the only thing that stop's me is fear of going to prison.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

390 said:


> I say it's wrong for any physically dominant person to use unreasonable force against a weaker person PERIOD, regardless of whether it's a man-on-woman or woman-on-man combat. Sure there are biological differences between the sexes, but that doesn't mean a fit woman should be allowed to incapacitate a smaller man when restraint would've been sufficient.


True talk.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

angus said:


> Woman think they can say and do things to men and get away with it just because of the old _you can't hit woman rule_, well I say that's BS a lot of woman deserve to have their heads punched in the only thing that stop's me is fear of going to prison.


Would you hit a man that insults you but not a woman?
I wouldn't hit a man nor a woman that insults me, but you hit me and I don't care what sex you are, you're getting it.

Let's be fair.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

timidless said:


> No, it's still not OK! A real man could stop a woman from beating his *** without ever striking her once.


What about a small man attacking you, you stop him or maul him?


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Of course it's not okay. Hitting someone is called assault. Period. And if someone hits you, then you leave, and if it was a big issue then you call the police. You don't even the score by hitting back. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

just lurking said:


> no it's not acceptable, wtf? Even in self defense, you can usually subdue someone without hitting them.
> 
> Guys who hit their girlfriends are disgusting. I don't care if she hit him first.
> 
> Woman-on-man violence isn't acceptable either, but to me, man-on-woman violence is on a whole other level.


This!


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I know quite a few women at my gym that could probably beat the piss out of most men. If they're hitting you you're probably going to want to hit back. If you don't want to be hit back then keep your hands to yourself, man or woman, IMO.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't see how gender plays any role.
Stature and and physical power, sure, but not gender.
It always befalls to the stronger party to do everything they can to prevent any use of force.

Nobody should go around hitting others in the first place and nothing anybody does makes them deserve to get hit.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Being that since the women started the "womens liberation movement" back in the 60s and asserted that women are equal to men in are just as strong a capable, sure--I don't see how it would be fair to say a man can't hit a women if she hits him first.


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise (May 28, 2011)

Well, depends on the reason she's hitting him. But I don't think it's acceptable. :/


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I had to stand there like a tool when some stupid chava skank came up to my friend randomly and pushed her - causing my friend to accidentally nut me in the face. Oh it was Christmas day too. Blood p***ing down my face all over my shirt, broken nose but socially not allowed to do anything back.

Swore to myself from that day all was fair game if a woman ever assaulted me again.

It's really sad seeing domestic violence for example and beaten housewives by some jerk. But women can be extremely violent too people forget. I've seen women pull out other women's hair and stiletto people in the skull when they drink and get aggressive.

In an ideal world...

But that's the reality. So if anyone assaults another person they have the right to use reasonable force as I see it.


----------

